

The science behind the new iPad’s display - QatarDirectory
http://www.qataronlinedirectory.com/blog/70/the-science-behind-the-new-ipad%e2%80%99s-display

======
schrototo
This is blogspam of blogspam. The original article is here:
[http://www.displaysearchblog.com/2012/03/how-apple-
squeezes-...](http://www.displaysearchblog.com/2012/03/how-apple-squeezes-
four-times-the-number-of-pixels-into-its-new-ipad-retina-display/)

